# 60hz auf einem 144hz Monitor?



## G0EKI (29. April 2016)

Guten Tag,
ich habe mir in den letzten Tagen überlegt noch einen externen Monitor für meinen Laptop zu kaufen. Ursprünglich sollte es ein 60hz Monitor werden,
jedoch will ich mir bald einen PC holen und erreiche dann sogar die 144 FPS ^^. Ich wollte fragen ob es eine Auswirkung hat, wenn ich meinen Laptop mit einem
144hz Monitor verbinde und diese 144 FPS nicht erreiche? Oder wenn ich von 144hz auf 60hz stelle und dann darauf zocke, merkt man da einen Unterscheid
zum Laptop Monitor? Ich will möchte später keine Ruckler oder lags haben weil ich mit 60hz auf einem 144hz Monitor zocke.

Monitor: BenQ XL2411Z 6,96 cm Monitor schwarz/rot: Amazon.de: Geschenkgutscheine

EDIT: Kann es überhitzen, wenn ich meinen Laptop mit einem 144hz Monitor verbinde?

MfG


----------



## ElPiet (29. April 2016)

Das ist genauso,  als wenn du einen 60hz Monitor hast und nur 50fps erreichst. Sprich alles ist ok. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## G0EKI (29. April 2016)

Also wenn man den 144hz Monitor auf 60hz stellt, ist das genauso wie, wenn ich auf einem standard 60hz Monitor zocken würde?
Ein Kumpel von mir hat etwas anderes behauptet und ich bin nun verunsichert


----------



## JoM79 (29. April 2016)

Was hat der denn behauptet?
Wenn du den 144Hz Monitor auf 60Hz stellst ist es ja ein 60Hz Monitor.
Da kein wenn oder aber, 60Hz sind 60Hz.


----------



## ElPiet (29. April 2016)

Stell gar nix um, sondern lass den Monitor einfach bei 144Hz laufen. Wenn deine GraKa nur 60FPS schafft, dann ist das eben so. Sicher sehen 60FPS weniger flüssig aus als 144FPS.
Allerdings höre ich es zum ersten mal, dass zusätzliche Probleme auftauchen sollten, nur weil man im Spiel nicht die max FPS hinkriegt, die der Monitor schafft.


----------



## JoM79 (29. April 2016)

Davon ab, der Laptop wird kaum nen DVI Duallink haben.
Somit bliebe nur HDMI und somit 60Hz.


----------



## G0EKI (29. April 2016)

Den 144hz Monitor will ich mir ja wie gesagt nur holen, damit ich mir später keinen extra holen muss. 
Dann habe ich schon einen. Dann mache ich jetzt eventuell nen auf Preis von 100€ und zahle später nicht nochmal 300€.

@JoM79, danke dir. Das war genau der Satz der mir beim Entscheiden geholfen hat.
@ElPiet danke dir auch


----------

